# Cutting off your own, well you can just read it.....



## jjraybur (Apr 1, 2009)

As miserable as this would be, I am really curious as to what tool he was using and how the hell he did this…

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/07/05/Man-accidentally-cuts-off-own-penis/UPI-78371246823079/


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

probably a skilsaw ,
brought it back to his lap ,
after a cut .
some guys also 
open the guard 
with a shim .

doesn't sound like much fun ,
and your project splashed with blood .

think of all the sanding !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe he was on the table saw using "it" for a push stick?

At any rate, the only combination worse than drinking and driving is nudity and woodworking.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I am glad there were no pictures, and I hope he is not a member of LJs.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

HOLY Crap…............... OUCH. I can't imagine doing that. Losing fingers is bad enough.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG, that is not right. i have done alot of stupid things over the years but that one takes the cake. i hope his boys are o.k.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

look ma no hands, look ma no…........


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

*OUCH*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

After using a hand-held circular saw he placed it on the floor, the guard blade was stuck and saw became airborne.
OUCH indeed.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

He may have seen those pics of Nancy Pelosi and vowed to never use "it" again!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

"This was an unfortunate accident but these things happen all the time to people in his profession."

So is this why it's hard to find a second generation carpenter?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe his mind was on other things… thus distracting his attention and also prepping the appendage for cutting.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

it could have been a kick back of a skil saw. and as Craftsman said, prepping for cutting


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Maybe he misunderstood…...."Measure it twice, cut it once


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i still don't understand how this could happen ,

i've been sitting in the bathtub ,
cutting boards in my lap for years !

doesn't everyone ?


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, where I grew up, something like this would not be unheard of. Usually when you heard of something like this, just before it happened you would here "Hey yall, hold my beer and watch this!"

Like the old song says, some days you're the windshield, some days your the bug!


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

I knew a guy who did this.
A roofer, right handed, placed a 24" long shake over his left thigh , saw kick back has only one place to go, cut his nut off.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

HMMMM--Saw Stop perhaps?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

"...thanks *MOM* for telling the press about it…"


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

All I can say is when a man reaches the mature age of 54 and still needs his mother to act as spokesperson for him over such delicate matters he probably doesn't need a penis anyway,sounds like it was surplus to requirements .And also if I cut my penis off I wouldn't go off right away and have a bath would you?? Alistair


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

This kind of story proves Darwin wrong in my opinion. This type of ignorance should have been out of the genepool a loooong time ago if his theory was right. Why on Earth would anyone have a saw close enough there crotch to even allow kick-back to slice it off?

I have heard about this type of thing happening to lumber jacks - chainsaw gets tangled in the guys jeans and off with it's head!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Walnut Weasel. I have that figured out. Darwin was basically correct in his theory of natural selection, but he failed to factor in one important element: *Stupid people reproduce at a much higher rate than smart people!*


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Apparently it's in for guys to trim the hair down there but for pete's sake buy a razor. LOL


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

On the plus side, he'll never have to worry about performance anxiety.


----------



## WoodyG (Sep 17, 2009)

I was a apprentice carpenter upon a scaffold in the early 70's with this old carpenter who cut a 2×12 on his leg…(no saw horse up there)...and he yelled "OH S-T"! I was right next to him and he cut his femeral artery,
he was gone in 5 min. You never know, you kiss the wife goodbye and an hour or so later you are toast.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

The guy lives with his mother at the age of 54. No need for it - assuming he is not living there to actually care for her.

WoodyG - that's a sad story.


----------



## herg1 (Mar 27, 2008)

A number of years ago a guy came into the MD's office where my Mother worked with a towel wrapped around his leg that was dripping blood. He was up in a tree with a circular saw, had the guard tied back and was trimming branches. The saw bound, he jerked it back and cut across the top of his leg down to the bone. One moment of stupidity and a life time of regret.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

Great… now I got to add a cup to my list.


----------

